# Help for new grinder and machine set up.........



## Alexw (Dec 29, 2018)

Hi All,

So 12 months ago someone kindly bought me an Also special espresso machine. It's not dead yet surprisingly and I have mainly used it to make a shot for ice coffee. I now want to explore more types.

I now want to but something decent and start to enjoy my coffee properly. I am booked on an espresso course to help me too

I was looking at the lelit Anita with a built in grinder but wanted to seek some feedback/alternatives from people.

So I have a budget of 500-800 for a grinder and coffee machine. I have read the majority of the stickies in the newbie sections but thought I would reach out for help.

Cheers

Alex


----------

